# RE: Long 460 DTC - Well, leaking fuel injection pump done now, another unexpected issue



## gasmith10

I was so proud of myself!! I removed my fuel injection pump, took it all apart, cleaned everything up, replaced all the seals, o-rings and gaskets and put it back together with no mistakes. YAY!!!
I got the timing set on the engine for reception of the injection pump and did the reinstall with no problems, until I got to the part of reattaching the throttle linkage rod back to the pump. 
I must have bent the rod somehow. It's too short. It will not push the throttle lever to slow idle position. 
I got the tractor started and running but, with the throttle lever at it's lowest position for low idle, the idle is too high. I disconnected the rod from the linkage where the lever and foot pedal come together and can instantly get the tractor to low idle.
Can anyone with a 460 take a picture or video of their throttle linkage rod from the point near the stop switch knob to the injection pump? Maybe I can remove mine and bend it back to the shape it should be.
It's frustrating to get stumped by something that should be so simple, especially after taking on rebuilding the injection pump myself. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I'm unsure if it would help, but here's a service manual PDF file. Shows some detail on the pump. Click HERE to look at it.


----------



## gasmith10

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I'm unsure if it would help, but here's a service manual PDF file. Shows some detail on the pump. Click HERE to look at it.


Thanks, but, I have the service manual and this particular part is not covered within. This is the reason I asked for a picture or video of the area. I just may be able to see where I bent the rod out of shape. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales

Just a thought...... Did you happen to install the lever on the pump upside-down or backwards, or miss-oriented on the shaft?


----------



## thepumpguysc

GOOD THINKIN Bales.. You cant put the throttle on "backwards" because of the stopper leg on the bottom, but u darn SURE can get it off on the centering slot..
I don't see how its possible to BEND the throttle linkage ROD.???
I have seen it TO TIGHT in the clamp, where it wont slide all the way in & out.. BUT NEVER bent..


----------



## gasmith10

sixbales said:


> Just a thought...... Did you happen to install the lever on the pump upside-down or backwards, or miss-oriented on the shaft?


Hey Sixbales! No, I didn't get the lever on wrong and the lever is holding the dust cover down on the shaft so it's not disoriented. I'm not sure what I did with the rod but, it ended up too short to make it back to the lever altogether. Maybe I messed up the routing under the fuel tank and around the back of the primary fuel filter somehow!!?? I don't know. I'm going to try backing off the nuts as far as possible in the bracket where it connects to the foot pedal and see if I can gain enough length to make it to the throttle lever on the injection pump. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## gasmith10

thepumpguysc said:


> GOOD THINKIN Bales.. You cant put the throttle on "backwards" because of the stopper leg on the bottom, but u darn SURE can get it off on the centering slot..
> I don't see how its possible to BEND the throttle linkage ROD.???
> I have seen it TO TIGHT in the clamp, where it wont slide all the way in & out.. BUT NEVER bent..


I know! This has got me stumped. I'll keep at it and figure out a way. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## thepumpguysc

How about the manual throttle on the steering wheel.. I know it sounds silly but so doesn't the problem.. Lol


----------



## gasmith10

thepumpguysc said:


> How about the manual throttle on the steering wheel.. I know it sounds silly but so doesn't the problem.. Lol


Well, the manual throttle on the steering wheel is connected to a ball type connector that is screwed to a small throttle rod. This rod is then connected to a linkage which has yet another rod attached to it that comes from the small foot pedal mounted to the deck.
My issue is with the long rod that goes from this same linkage to the fuel injection pump. It's the only part of the system that I touched.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells

Get a helper and have them lightly pull on the throttle rod while you cycle the hand throttle to full open and then back to full slow. See if the rod catches briefly, then fully extends.


----------



## gasmith10

RC Wells said:


> Get a helper and have them lightly pull on the throttle rod while you cycle the hand throttle to full open and then back to full slow. See if the rod catches briefly, then fully extends.


Yes, absolutely. I think I'm going to need one or two helpers for this. There's so many moving parts to this system and there's no way to see them all at once.
I did notice that the way it's situated, pushing the foot pedal only pushes this long rod that connects to the fuel injection pump but, does not move the hand lever at the steering wheel. It's ingenious. I've just got to figure out how everything is supposed to be to get it back right. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells

If the hand lever gets bumped up while the linkage is disconnected the linkage will not return until the lever is back to full slow and the slack pulled out of the works. Sometimes takes a bit of oil and persuasion on the linkage where the foot and hand throttle linkage connects.


----------



## gasmith10

O M G guys, I got it. I'm almost embarrassed to say what the problem was.
The linkage had flipped over on itself 360 degrees after I removed the rod. Wow!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Guest

I like a happy ending!


----------



## gasmith10

Graysonr said:


> I like a happy ending!


Hey Grayson, it's working well too! It's so cool, to not see diesel leaking. I am so happy that I decided to tackle this fuel injection pump rebuild myself. Now, I'm planning my next project on the tractor; front axle bearings with seals and matching tires. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## mpargas

gasmith10 said:


> O M G guys, I got it. I'm almost embarrassed to say what the problem was.
> The linkage had flipped over on itself 360 degrees after I removed the rod. Wow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


I am having the same issue, can you share a picture of the linkage that flipped. Thanks


----------



## gasmith10

mpargas said:


> I am having the same issue, can you share a picture of the linkage that flipped. Thanks


Sure, no problem. I hope this photo is good enough to show you how the linkage is supposed to look. It took me a little while to figure out what happened and on top of that, it's behind the FEL, just under the fuel tank.









Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------

